# Where are the mayflies



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

No reports yet?


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I was.watching the weather last night and the radar was picking up a bunch over towards the Michigan shore to the shipping channel


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Shhhhhhh.......


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I think all the short walleyes are eating them before they make it too the surface . So there is gonna be a mayfly shortage just like the minnow shortage .


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

fished sat in mich waters and there was mayfly shells floating...another thing I saw was a turtle swimming way out in the lake prolly 4 miles out...looked like a snapper about the size a little smaller than a soccer ball.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I saw mayfly shells around Gull Island Shoal Sunday afternoon


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my 1st thought when I seen your thread was with all the walleye in the lake most of them are probably being eaten by the fish before they reach the surface.
sherman


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

My cooler was full of them half digested.


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

In past years there's been some huge mayfly hatches that I don't see how there can be a large impact on them by the fish. Large floatsums of them on the surface on calm days. I think the hatch starts a little earlier on the west end warmer waters and spreads east over a week or two.
I try to ignore it when they blanket my boat and just fish on! Then hit them at a local power car wash for $5 worth of quarters. Last year I thought the midges and Canadian Solders were worse.


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're talking about Canadian soldiers, the biggest hatch in Lorain was around June 20 last year. It looked like gray snow on the ground there were so many of them. I get mayflies and June bugs confused. I think of mayflies as midges, because that's when they hatch. June bugs as Canadian soldiers. We had a spinner rig called a June bug spinner back in the day.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I have June 18 as date of mayfly hatch in journal I kept for decades.Think that date is probably peak hatch and by islands.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I seem to recall not seeing them till july some years


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Farmhand said:


> I seem to recall not seeing them till july some years


According to this we're overdue


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

laugh ... so what's a Mucklehead? a Mayfly, midge, or Canadian Soldier???


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Well last year there were none showing up in my marina in port Clinton until late June early July.


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Sat in lorain it was thick with midge i was told dont know my bugs too much stopped at chris'diner after we got off n just getting out had prob 30 in van


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Mayflies generally dont emerge till mid june most years not in May as their name might imply.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashtabula last Thursday


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

The %^&%$ stable flies were out in all their biting glory today!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

June bug spinner! My favorite lure back in the day. Midges have been pretty thick in Lorain. They are also called muffleheads, muckleheads and we used to call them sand flies. Canadian soldiers are the big winged larger ones. I think they are in the hexagenia family. I have not seen any of them in Lorain. I recall being buried in them during the International Festival. June 23 this year.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Was out around Kelleys this weekend. Black flies/stable flies made their appearance. I had shorts, no socks on, gym shoes. Put some skin so soft on and they ignored me. Re-applyed when they came back. Had a thermacell and lemon spray ready for the buggers but didn't need it. Try it - I think it. works


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I love my thermal cell for those flies. They can ruin a trip fast! Wouldn't leave home without having it now


----------



## BRED (Jan 26, 2012)

Staying near. Mazurik ramp , had some around the porch light this morning


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Mayfly is the top picture. They are large and hatch in June.
















The Chironomid midge is the lower picture they are also known as muckleheads or canadian soldiers. They hatched the past two weeks and are small in size.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I know this is the Lake Erie forum but this morning I had 1 on my truck this morning here in Cincy. I know he wasn't a rider on my truck from this past weekend up at TC.


----------



## HazzB (Sep 11, 2012)

First three mayflies of the season were on our south-facing Catawba house window screens this morning.


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

On Kelleys now. Yesterday 6/12 saw large rafts of exoskeletons on surface. This morning they covered the front of the house and dock. The hatch is on!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Their coming up on the Findlay reservoirs now. They don't get as big as L.E. Mayflies, thank goodness.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

The hatch is on! Fished Kelleys last night and had to quit at 11:00PM because there were so many mayflies and midges. UNREAL....most I've ever dealt with!


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Seaturd said:


> The %^&%$ stable flies were out in all their biting glory today!





Seaturd said:


> The %^&%$ stable flies were out in all their biting glory today!


Lol they love ankel meat


----------



## jay winchell (Apr 5, 2017)

cast party said:


> If you're talking about Canadian soldiers, the biggest hatch in Lorain was around June 20 last year. It looked like gray snow on the ground there were so many of them. I get mayflies and June bugs confused. I think of mayflies as midges, because that's when they hatch. June bugs as Canadian soldiers. We had a spinner rig called a June bug spinner back in the day.


----------



## jay winchell (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm from South Eastern Ohio. Never heard of such things. Never fished out of this region


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahaha when the bugs are out its listerene, bug hats , cover your skin, put goo on ya , anything that helps. last year my boat was covered with bugs,, I don't think a surface was not covered with them..even an hour ride home didn't get rid of them , when I did get home they were coming out of the boat like mad aaaggggggghhhh


----------



## jay winchell (Apr 5, 2017)

bustedrod said:


> hahaha when the bugs are out its listerene, bug hats , cover your skin, put goo on ya , anything that helps. last year my boat was covered with bugs,, I don't think a surface was not covered with them..even an hour ride home didn't get rid of them , when I did get home they were coming out of the boat like mad aaaggggggghhhh


That's crazy. Fish at Stroud's run they stock in it with trout ever year. Use to but Ohio university bought it


----------



## jay winchell (Apr 5, 2017)

That's crazy. Fish at strouds run, they use to stock it every year with trout Ohio university bought it don't know if they still do.


----------



## Samdebartolo (Dec 10, 2015)

Saw several on my car and house this morning in Huron.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

First one in Lorain.


----------



## BRED (Jan 26, 2012)

Just drove by Mazurik ramp, parking lot lights are full of mayflies 10:15 pm


----------



## towac78 (May 6, 2012)

Yum


----------



## towac78 (May 6, 2012)

towac78 said:


> Yum


Y


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Towac78, where is the pic from?


----------



## towac78 (May 6, 2012)

Catawba


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

In the Friday 6/16/17 Toledo Blade, there was a picture of a maintenance worker sweeping them up in Point Place, a town on the edge of Toledo, near the Michigan line. They typically "emerge," (not hatch) from west to east. They "hatch" from an egg and then "emerge" 2 years later from the water to mature and then mate & reproduce the next night-then die.

Nonetheless, they should be showing up in great numbers in the coming days in Port Clinton and then the islands and as far east as the dead zone allowed the larvae to survive over summer low oxygen periods. The biggest emergence on Put-In-Bay is June 17-19 on average, based upon the past 20 years of observations. Stragglers continue to show up until October most years.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know about the mayflys but we found a sh#@ load of the biting black flys on Saturday 6/ 17 crazy even with bug spray on horrible our boat looked like it did 2 weeks ago with the midges ugggggggggg


----------



## buckeyebandit74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Believe me they are on the way. Perch fished out of Huron yesterday, had a solid line of the little buggers on the sonar.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

JerryA said:


> Was out around Kelleys this weekend. Black flies/stable flies made their appearance. I had shorts, no socks on, gym shoes. Put some skin so soft on and they ignored me. Re-applyed when they came back. Had a thermacell and lemon spray ready for the buggers but didn't need it. Try it - I think it. works


 I keep a can of yard fogger on board for black flies and midges.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

They're here!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Where u at erieboy75?


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

East side of Lorain. East Erie was littered with them. West Erie was not as bad.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They were on the news yesterday showing up on radar, I saw pics of gas stations on Facebook they are everywhere right now.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

There was slicks of may fly hatch this weekend on west end out on the water


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I must be related...I mate once a year...thankfully I don't die though...not yet anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

cast party said:


> If you're talking about Canadian soldiers, the biggest hatch in Lorain was around June 20 last year. It looked like gray snow on the ground there were so many of them. I get mayflies and June bugs confused. I think of mayflies as midges, because that's when they hatch. June bugs as Canadian soldiers. We had a spinner rig called a June bug spinner back in the day.


 Ahh, back in the day with the junebug spinner, still have one in the basement in an old tacklebox from when I was kid, still on the cardboard display, pricetag, $.75 cents


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

just curious with the may flies showing up, are gold blades still working when drifting for eyes? or should I buy (or make) some mayfly rigs? We are planning a trip Tuesday and will be fishing around Kelly's....


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Gold always works!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Their in Vermilion by the bushel.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The weather radar yesterday evening was lit up with them all over the Western basin.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

This morning at beaver creek......


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

boatnut said:


> I must be related...I mate once a year...thankfully I don't die though...not yet anyways.


Wow once really!!!!!


----------



## wally111 (Mar 23, 2015)

marblehead was crawling with them. There were also miles of floating shells east of the Kelly's Saturday


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Anybody see eyes eating them of the surface????


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Avon lake ford had a fresh swarm tonight. Driving in sounds like your on broken glass.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

No, not rain...


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pretty cool how you can see the shipping channel. Looks like they come up from shallower water. And that guy that said 'International Festival' looks like he was spot on. This pic is my garage in Lorain.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I saw 1 single in Geneva on Tuesday im guessing we are next


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

This morning in Port Clinton


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Very few at turtle creek???


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

On south bass and the sky was nearly blacked out with them tonight. They looked like smoked clouds.


----------

